

Legal Hackers website design fight - StripeNoGood

Hi folks, my friend (a pentester) asked me to design a simple theme for his website and he wanted to know what&#x27;s better in your opinion:<p>This one is mine
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;crackpl.com&#x2F;v2&#x2F;<p>This one is his design:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;legalhackers.com&#x2F;<p>What do you think guys?
======
mtmail
As an outsider both look too similar to make a judgement. Both have the same
information and just the color and fonts are different. I couldn't decide
which is better. I wouldn't use a domain containing the word 'crack' though.

[nitpick: there are women on HN, too]

~~~
StripeNoGood
It's just a temporary place for the html files ;)

